# Most beautiful LED light ever! *PICS*



## Federal LG (Mar 3, 2008)

Just for fun...

Forget about brand names, runtime, construction, modes, battery type, body size, etc, and tell us:

*In your opinion, what is the most beautiful LED light ever built ?

*Because we like good design too!!

(post a picture, please, to show what you mean)


----------



## husky20 (Mar 3, 2008)

my fenix p3d rebel:nana:


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 3, 2008)

I think the old style LS......






Crenshaw


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 3, 2008)

Ops... edited!

Now I can see Crenshaw´s pic!
It´s beautiful...


----------



## NigelBond (Mar 3, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> I think the old style LS
> 
> Crenshaw




Ewwewew I'm sorry, but to me that light looks horrible. That big ole protruding clicky on such a small looking light.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely one of my absolute favorites, Arc First Run w/Twisty


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

NigelBond said:


> Ewwewew I'm sorry, but to me that light looks horrible. That big ole protruding clicky on such a small looking light.



I like it either way, Twistie and CLikcy, i just like the overall look of the old ls...my twistie doesnt match nicely, so i didnt take the pictures with it. 

groundhog, that look niiiiiiiice...
im a sucker for ARC LSs...nothing like it on the market now..

Crenshaw


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 4, 2008)

I might have to agree with you, Crenshaw, at least among the lights I own. Here's your light's brother.






Geoff


----------



## darkzero (Mar 4, 2008)

I love all my Arc LSs but the McLux is still the most beautiful light IMO. I love my 1x123 bare aluminum PR-T head. 









The 2x123 bare aluminum PR head & 1x123 HA-Nat PR-T head now both with SSC P4s are still my EDCs. Can you tell McLux is my favorite?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 4, 2008)

NigelBond said:


> Ewwewew I'm sorry, but to me that light looks horrible. That big ole protruding clicky on such a small looking light.


----------



## adamlau (Mar 4, 2008)

Current fave is the Moby **** Trinity w/ 1K Ostar x 3:


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 4, 2008)

Though I don't own it, it's gotta be the McGizmo LunaSol 27. There are just so many things that -work- with this light aesthetically. The amazing part is that everything is functional and adds to the lights utility.


----------



## Bullzaye (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll have to split my vote between the Gatlight V.2/V.3 & the SPY005 (the SPY007 may be even more attractive, but since I don't own one and have never seen one in person, I can't really comment on it.) For overall usefulness + great functionality I'd hafta go with the SPY005. I'd also give very high marks to the various Dracos/Drakes. 
Tim


----------



## NigelBond (Mar 4, 2008)

It was not a personal attack and there was never that intent. Crenshaw took it just fine. Don't give me that crap about not earning a right. I have every bit as much right to an opinion as anybody else. You need to stop deluding yourself over the importance of your post count. 

You can call me an a-hole if thats your opinion of me, I won't tell you that you can't.


----------



## woodrow (Mar 4, 2008)

The Gotham light... hands down.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2095731
JMHO.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 4, 2008)

Most beautiful light ever made? Aye caramba...well..I think it would have to be the Mr. Bulk LionCub! I wanted one of those things SO BAD when it came out..and I still do.


----------



## AvPD (Mar 4, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Current fave is the Moby **** Trinity w/ 1K Ostar x 3:



It looks like that thing could launch into orbit.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hahaha... looks to me that you're still too afraid to post a pic of you tiny weenie light!




NigelBond said:


> It was not a personal attack and there was never that intent. Crenshaw took it just fine. Don't give me that crap about not earning a right. I have every bit as much right to an opinion as anybody else. You need to stop deluding yourself over the importance of your post count.
> 
> You can call me an a-hole if thats your opinion of me, I won't tell you that you can't.


----------



## ExZeRoEx (Mar 4, 2008)

I think McGizmo's lights are some of the sweetest looking lights I've ever set eyes on. Can't wait for my mule to get here.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I've been umming and aahing over this for a little while and here are my thoughts.

Orb NS - very pretty and a joy to behold.
Surefire C2 with a KL3 - great but more rugged looking than actually beautiful.
Fenix L0D Q4 in red Ano - eye catching but really only for the colour.

I guess I'llhave to join the ARC obsessives and go for this:






I know, I know, I've posted that pic before, but here's another one:







Looks great when it shines!!!:twothumbs



Be lucky...


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 4, 2008)

NigelBond said:


> It was not a personal attack and there was never that intent. Crenshaw took it just fine. Don't give me that crap about not earning a right. I have every bit as much right to an opinion as anybody else. You need to stop deluding yourself over the importance of your post count.
> 
> You can call me an a-hole if thats your opinion of me, I won't tell you that you can't.


I guess you hurt someones feelings, maybe it was his favorit too. But that reaction was way over the top for a reasonable guy. It's like it was a picture of his mother or something. :duh2: After all it IS just a flashlight . Everyone have their opinions on what lights are ugly and pretty. No matter whos favorit it is.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

wow,Nyctophiliac, that is a beautiful picture! can i have the higher res versions for my desktop? seriously...pm me...it combines my two interests, flashlights, and cards..(magic).

Fusion! wow why so harsh suddenly? :duck:


Crenshaw


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Hahaha... looks to me that you're still too afraid to post a pic of you tiny weenie light... what a wanker!


Really... How old are you?


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't want to step on anyone's toes or hurt anybody's feelings, but if you want to see some of the most beautiful flashlights ever made, check out some of the threads in the Flashlight Collecting forum. It just boggles my mind. :huh:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 4, 2008)

A certain CPFer with a large collection of lights has one in the form of the female torso.... Damn, I wish I had a pic.

That one gets my vote. Maybe Craig will see this topic.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 4, 2008)

This thread is supposely to be a nice one, with lots of pics. Stop arguing or fighting for nothing, please.

By the way, I love the Novatac 120 design! :twothumbs


----------



## Nereus (Mar 4, 2008)

Gold plated Fenix P1D-CE:







A bit different angle:






Read the whole story here. 

-N


----------



## aljsk8 (Mar 4, 2008)

only one in the world - my photonfanatic custom stainless steel

appart from that anything in stainless steel or titanium and less than 5 inches long


----------



## Groundhog66 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Well, I've been umming and aahing over this for a little while and here are my thoughts.
> 
> Orb NS - very pretty and a joy to behold.
> Surefire C2 with a KL3 - great but more rugged looking than actually beautiful.
> ...





Oh the PAIN......:mecry:, it is so beautiful..........:wave:


----------



## houtex (Mar 4, 2008)

Borrowed from the other forum. The Griffin by Gnap.


----------



## DavidC (Mar 4, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Though I don't own it, it's gotta be the McGizmo LunaSol 27. There are just so many things that -work- with this light aesthetically. The amazing part is that everything is functional and adds to the lights utility.





Where are these offered for sale? I didn't locate a website.....


----------



## karlthev (Mar 4, 2008)

The Arc LS First Runs and later LSs certainly are classics and I rate them highly (I EDC one myself) but for a cylindrical single 123-powered EDC I have to say the venerable Arc 4+ stands by itself. So sorry to see that it didn't continue to be produced but that is the evolution of lights! For a 2 X123 (and again, as an EDC) I have to say the SPY 005 (I EDC this fine light as well!) has no equal. A tad larger and therefore for me, NOT an EDC is the Michael Jordon (Arcmania) SuperFlashlight III. Sorry no pictures---not technologically astute enough and with limited time to "play" with the appropriate tools I'm afraid.


Karl


----------



## phreeflow (Mar 4, 2008)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Hahaha... looks to me that you're still too afraid to post a pic of you tiny weenie light... what a wanker!



Not sure what's up this guy but he gave me a hard time in another post for no legitimate reason :shrug:. It's like he's the CPF moral police...he'll pop in out of nowhere and start defaming your character if you get out of line. Hmmm...oh well:thinking:.

For what it's worth Fusion_m8, I can't understand why you're giving NigelBond such a hard time about not posting his favorite light...especially since you haven't even done the same. Seems a bit hypocritical.

But anyways I'd better get back to the thread and post my favorite light before I get slapped around too: 



woodrow said:


> The Gotham light... hands down.
> http://www.lighthound.com/ProductImageGallery.asp?ProductID=2901&GalleryItem=1
> 
> JMHO.



Yep, I agree on the Gotham...she's a beauty :naughty:


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

lol, nereus, i would  over the gold P1D, if i hadnt already done so...this thread might just start to have a marked similarity to mine...after what picture can you be mroe proud of then one a a beautiful light? 

Crenshaw


----------



## Chao (Mar 4, 2008)

A2:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 4, 2008)

This thread made me realize.... I've got a lot of ugly lights.


----------



## madecov (Mar 4, 2008)

I really like the look of the Deree CL1H
and the Raidfire Spear or DBS V2

On the other hand I have mostly ugly looking lights.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fusion_m8, two rude and unpleasant posts from you in this thread is two too many. Please edit your posts to remove the hectoring and abusive remarks. 

You are warned that any further infractions will earn you time off.


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 4, 2008)

DavidC said:


> Where are these offered for sale? I didn't locate a website.....



They're made by CPF member McGizmo in very small runs. I believe the LunaSol run is all sold out, so your best bet is to buy one used or hang out in the McGizmo subforum and wait for the next production run. I was lucky enough to get in on a passaround, as there's no chance I'll be able to afford this light for the next ten years.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 4, 2008)

houtex said:


> Borrowed from the other forum. The Griffin by Gnap.


 
*Sweet jumping Bejeezez..........!!!*

I for one have never even seen that piece.......

that is awesome...!!


_I was gonna post about the torch that i had before it got stolen:mecry: ( Vital Gear with a KL4 to top it off ) _
_but this light blew mw miles away....._

*thanks for that pic....*:twothumbs

*now i`m off to do research about this work of art and how to get if it`s awailable that is..........?*


:wave:


----------



## Illum (Mar 4, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Current fave is the Moby **** Trinity w/ 1K Ostar x 3:



Omg, wouldn't want to be in front of that, nice choice! :twothumbs

My choice I'm having a hard time deciding between DM51's black square A2 and DaFABRICATA's black TW4 [https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2363947&postcount=91]

If I have to choose from my own collection...well uh
its going to be the SF L4


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 4, 2008)

houtex said:


> Borrowed from the other forum. The Griffin by Gnap.




Now.. this I like!


----------



## lumafist (Mar 4, 2008)

darkzero said:


> The 2x123 bare aluminum PR head & 1x123 HA-Nat PR-T head now both with SSC P4s are still my EDCs. Can you tell McLux is my favorite?


 

*this is my grail......*

*I will probably never even get to hold one but this is the one i really want.................*

*the 2*123.......*

*Thanks....!*


----------



## Groundhog66 (Mar 4, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> Now.. this I like!




Colin does some great work.


----------



## Hodsta (Mar 4, 2008)

+1 for the Griffin and PhotoPhanatic custom.......................

I gotta choose these though......................






Spy007 - All credit and bragging rights go to Mac for the picture.





TiPD-S (resting on a Mule)


----------



## revance (Mar 4, 2008)

I gotta go with that custom Photophanatic and the TiPD-S.

Oooohh the envy.


----------



## 2sparky (Mar 4, 2008)

houtex said:


> Borrowed from the other forum. The Griffin by Gnap.


WOW what is this beauty of a light!?!? this thing looks awesome and has my vote for sure.


----------



## mwaldron (Mar 4, 2008)

Purple is my favorite color and A2's have been holding amazingly strong attraction to me since I saw the first one, those two items combined leave no doubt about the following.

I really hope Size15 doesn't mind, but it does have 3xLED and I think he'd agree with me on this one.



Size15's said:


>


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Mar 4, 2008)

My tastes tend towards understatement rather than bling. Ergo:


----------



## sawlight (Mar 4, 2008)

Incredible lights guys!!!
The Gatlight and Gotham are probably the "sexyiest" lights, but I like fuction with form.

I have to go with one light that I fell in love with the instant I saw it!! And have wnated one ever since, but got the next best thing, the HDS EDC's!!
Small,nice lines, everything where it needs to be, and nothing that doesn't need to be there. Simplicity at it's finest!


----------



## jeffb (Mar 4, 2008)

McGizmo Alephs are great and I like this "Chop" modded Aleph1







TnC "N", SF and Kelux AA are classic, too





McGizmo PD series including III-T Mule is artistic!








jeffb


----------



## Illum (Mar 4, 2008)

mwaldron said:


> Purple is my favorite color and A2's have been holding amazingly strong attraction to me since I saw the first one, those two items combined leave no doubt about the following.
> 
> I really hope Size15 doesn't mind, but it does have 3xLED and I think he'd agree with me on this one.



Good choice too...I'll steal another pic from Size15s and host it here


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Sigh, if only i could afford, and could find a PD, those look sooooo nice....oh well..

Crenshaw


----------



## cdesigns (Mar 4, 2008)

For me the best is the Ultrafire 602C


----------



## :)> (Mar 4, 2008)

My votes. 

I gotta say that the Spy 007 is better than anything else that I have seen yet though!


----------



## tebore (Mar 4, 2008)

Gotta love my HDS with the Ti Bezel. There's just something cool about them.


----------



## ernsanada (Mar 4, 2008)

Not a bad looking light for $20.40.

Ultrafire C3 Cree Stainless Steel 1AA.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 4, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Not a bad looking light for $20.40.
> 
> Ultrafire C3 Cree Stainless Steel 1AA.



Wow! I like that! Stainless steel body are awesome! Great light Ern!


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 4, 2008)

enLIGHTenment said:


> My tastes tend towards understatement rather than bling. Ergo:



Uhuhuhuhu! I love that too... Which light is this ? Which battery ?

Great design!


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

That looks like the new Inova X1?

Crenshaw


----------



## lumafist (Mar 4, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Not a bad looking light for $20.40.
> 
> Ultrafire C3 Cree Stainless Steel 1AA.


 

:huh: lovely............


----------



## shroomy (Mar 4, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> That looks like the new Inova X1?
> 
> Crenshaw



I thought it was a T1?


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 4, 2008)

shroomy said:


> I thought it was a T1?




yes yes...T1 i mean...good eye shroomy

Crenshaw


----------



## I came to the light... (Mar 4, 2008)

The T1 does look pretty nice. But I can't beleive a light made by a brand offered at Target got at mention in this thread oo:

I'd love to vote, but I know next to nothing about mods, and this thread makes it especially clear how beautiful some mods can be  But I've got to say, the NDI looks pretty good to me


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sure Edgetac would love to have Target carry their lights.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

Actually i have to agree, the NDI is a greater looker....really is...

Crenshaw


----------



## MikeSalt (Mar 5, 2008)

The Lummi Raw Ti






Putting so many lumens in such a compact, beautifully machined package is just stunning. Takes EDC to a whole new level!


----------



## Strauss (Mar 5, 2008)

Out of all the lights that I have "personally" owned, the Gotham gets my vote! The body is a work of art :thumbsup: Lots of other nice lights in this thread though


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah they all look nice! Cheers for nice pics.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 5, 2008)

ohhh


----------



## 2xTap (Mar 5, 2008)

I wouldn't call it the most beautiful EVER........but of the ones I own this one gets my vote. It's also the brightest CREE based light I own as well!












2xTap :thumbsup:


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 5, 2008)

Is that one of those OpticsHQ heads? It works better on the pineapple than it does on an E2L.


----------



## HoopleHead (Mar 5, 2008)

houtex said:


> Borrowed from the other forum. The Griffin by Gnap.


 
SO HOT. :thumbsup:


----------



## depusm12 (Mar 5, 2008)

2 of my favorites are my McLux PD, or my Custom PD body on my 27LT head,


----------



## LukeA (Mar 5, 2008)

houtex said:


> Borrowed from the other forum. The Griffin by Gnap.



I can't help but think that the pics of this light are good (maybe V-Ray) renderings.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 5, 2008)

^ yeah now that I stare at it it does look like a rendering. Nice looking light none the less! Too bad it would probably not fit in a holster.


----------



## 2xTap (Mar 5, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> Is that one of those OpticsHQ heads? It works better on the pineapple than it does on an E2L.


 
Yes it is......and while I don't have a E2L to try it out on it works perfectly on my E2E, and on the Pineapple it's like it was made for it.

And it is BRIGHT...............







2xTap


----------



## lumafist (Mar 5, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> ^ yeah now that I stare at it it does look like a rendering. Nice looking light none the less! Too bad it would probably not fit in a holster.


 

Kydex my friends...

kydex......:twothumbs


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Mar 5, 2008)

Honourable mention for original design, in addition to the Inova T1 (2007/08 version) and Peak McKinley I posted earlier:






Alternate view

Apologies for the poor quality of the photographs. I don't own this light and Lumaray doesn't have any better images online.


----------



## quatra2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

so did we figure out if this is real yet?
Originally Posted by *houtex* 

 
_Borrowed from the other forum. The Griffin by Gnap.



_


----------



## houtex (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes it's real. CPF member Gnap is making them.The is more info at the other forum(FF) And if you have ever seen any of his other work you would know that this is real,real beautiful. He has a post in the BST Yellow pages sticky. one more pic


----------



## TimAckerman (Mar 6, 2008)

Anything from McGizmo rnaks up there in my opinion


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow!

This *Griffin*, by Gnap is beautiful! Superb design!


----------



## Thujone (Mar 6, 2008)

Very surprised to only see one post with the Spy in it...


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 6, 2008)

Too many I love...
the Gnap Griffin is just awesome - more details, please.
Ultrafire C3 Cree Stainless Steel 1AA - just found this today, and it's growing on me.
First-generation Surefire 6p has very clean lines, and it'd count if you dropped a Malkoff down the barrel.
The Inova T1 is just classy.

But the one I came here to post:


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad enLIGHTenment brought up the Lumary. Awesome looking and serously underrated lights.


----------



## Pumaman (Mar 7, 2008)

a couple of recent pics

TiCN draco and Chrome drake





Chrome Draco





Fivemega 2x18500 Gold HA light








Slate Mclux-PD


----------



## 2sparky (Mar 7, 2008)

Heres more info on the griffin. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191402


----------



## jrdhmmr (Mar 8, 2008)

aljsk8 said:


> only one in the world - my photonfanatic custom stainless steel



That light is.... wow!
Beautiful. I know I'm kind of new to posting around here, but I have been reading these forums, and others for quite awhile. What else can you tell us about this beauty?


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 8, 2008)

The creation of that light is detailed here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180670

It's a really amazing process and is well documented by the pictures taken. Fascinating to read for members new and old.


----------



## AvPD (Mar 9, 2008)

I prefer simplicity. Also of interest, the Gatlight (images not taken by me):


----------



## KRS1 (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW nice light

i like the second light, it looks like machine gun 

where can i get 1 of these beaty? price?


----------



## AvPD (Mar 9, 2008)

The first one was a limited production run from a year and a half ago http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133338, the second one is $400 http://flashlight.lumencraft.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=15&Itemid=50.


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 9, 2008)

SPY 007, as beautiful in function as its looks would suggest.
McG Ti-pd-s/lunasol/s27/27lt-s
silver p1d-ce
Aleph a19 1xcr123


----------



## m16a (Apr 13, 2008)

Hodsta said:


> +1 for the Griffin and PhotoPhanatic custom.......................
> 
> I gotta choose these though......................
> 
> ...



What is that light with the tritium in it? Thats a REALLY nice looking light!


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 13, 2008)

SureFire 6PL, Titan, L6-PP 

Unfortunately I don't own the latter 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Wolf359 (Apr 13, 2008)

aljsk8 said:


> only one in the world - my photonfanatic custom stainless steel
> 
> appart from that anything in stainless steel or titanium and less than 5 inches long


 

good god that is a stunning light


----------



## Federal LG (Apr 13, 2008)

Those shining metal lights are all beautiful!! 

But I have the impression that they are slippery in the hands, also... :mecry:


----------



## gollum (Apr 15, 2008)

so many beautiful lights.....
the griffin is beautiful.... 
it seems to be unavailable 
hopefully he'll make more soon 
I will buy one for sure


----------



## aljsk8 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thought id resurect this thread as there are a lot of nice light made in the last few years

Alex


----------



## woodrow (Sep 20, 2008)

Pumaman said:


> a couple of recent pics
> 
> TiCN draco and Chrome drake
> 
> ...


 
*WOW!*


----------



## DM51 (Apr 22, 2009)

The thread title is
_*"Most beautiful LED light ever!"*_​not 
_*"Here is a pic of one light I think is OK, and maybe later on I'll post a pic of another one I think is quite nice too"*_​Some off topic posts have been deleted.

Please respect the topic and the intention of the OP.


----------



## krazy89 (Apr 22, 2009)

edited: ops... misread the title... thought it was just general beautiful lights...

anyhoo... my beauty is hopefully in the mail... Ti EX10 Stonewashed... when it gets here... i'll see if i can take a couple of photos of it..

KraZy


----------



## Jimdo (Apr 22, 2009)

The most beautiful light that I have ever seen is not one of a particular manufacturer or custom maker, but one that sits with other tools of particular purpose.
P.S. All of these items are my EDC's.


----------



## TKC (Apr 22, 2009)

*McGizmo Sundrop!!*


----------



## AvPD (Apr 22, 2009)

Jimdo might possibly be a flashaholic I wouldn't want to meet in a dark alley


----------



## erlon (Apr 22, 2009)

I love the design of the Olight M20 Warrior


----------



## Jimdo (Apr 23, 2009)

I just like to be prepared for any and all situations that might take place, btw, to the poster above me, the Olight M20 Warrior Premium is one of the best lights I have ever handled, bar none. I've handled lots o' lights!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 23, 2009)

Polished Brass Peak Matterhorn AAA, Neutral White P4


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok you dont need a picture but - your all guna hate this haha - 
the 6D M*glite looks loooooovley


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 23, 2009)

Man I was pretty surprised to see what some people think of as beautiful after the first few posts, a green tube with some knurling on it?:mecry:

Out of the hundreds or even thousands of lights made today I think only 1-2% fall into this catagory. The Spy series, yes.Alot of the McGizmo stuff especially the Haiku! I like this below too but Iam a little biasd....


----------



## Policetacteam (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok...how has this light not received more attention on this forum!?! That thing is awesome! I have to get one!!! :huh:


----------



## RobertM (Apr 23, 2009)

Pontiaker said:


> Man I was pretty surprised to see what some people think of as beautiful after the first few posts, a green tube with some knurling on it?:mecry:
> 
> Out of the hundreds or even thousands of lights made today I think only 1-2% fall into this catagory. The Spy series, yes.Alot of the McGizmo stuff especially the Haiku! I like this below too but Iam a little biasd....


Oooh, that I like :twothumbs

I'm sure it's probably obvious to other members here, but, what is this?


----------



## Perfectionist (Apr 23, 2009)

An older thread in the same vein, with some sweet classics !! 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/59824&page=2


----------



## RobertM (Apr 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> An older thread in the same vein, with some sweet classics !!
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/59824&page=2



I was just looking through that thread right before you posted the link to find this light that Mac posted:



cmacclel said:


>


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 23, 2009)

DM51 said:


> The thread title is
> _*"Most beautiful LED light ever!"*_​not
> _*"Here is a pic of one light I think is OK, and maybe later on I'll post a pic of another one I think is quite nice too"*_​Some off topic posts have been deleted.
> 
> Please respect the topic and the intention of the OP.


Wow, really getting out of hand around here....:thinking:


----------



## Policetacteam (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it just me or does this (the ARCMania mega) look very similar to the griffin!?! Both look nice but there is just something about that griffin! A true work of art! Group buy anyone?


----------



## MWClint (Apr 24, 2009)

:devil:


----------



## WadeF (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, I realized I now have a flashlight and and a picture worth posting here (hopefully):


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice one, Wade. :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 24, 2009)

IMO one of the most beautiful Lights ever...


----------



## pteam (Apr 24, 2009)

adamlau said:


> Current fave is the Moby **** Trinity w/ 1K Ostar x 3:


 
That flashlight hands down blows everything else away... :candle:


----------



## iocheretyanny (Apr 25, 2009)

RobertM said:


> Oooh, that I like :twothumbs
> 
> I'm sure it's probably obvious to other members here, but, what is this?



Here are a few more pictures - definitly my most beautiful LED light though I have another that comes close.. 
This is hand carved and anodized Ti Light (EX10 light engine).


----------



## Cheapskate (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I will admit this probably does not classify as 'beautiful', but I think it is at least handsome and on par with several others already posted.

I give you the Jetbeam Jet Ti M:


----------



## tanasit (Apr 25, 2009)

Mac's Naked P7 polished to match the Nanomoser's *M.G.A.C.F.S.* *Bezel *(Melles Griot Aspherical Crenellated-Finned-Slotted) .
BTW, Mac polished this himself.


----------



## chR15 (Apr 25, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Just for fun...
> 
> Forget about brand names, runtime, construction, modes, battery type, body size, etc, and tell us:
> 
> ...




I've seen camo lights before, but my "custom" Surefire 6P is the best looking light I've seen. The upgraded LED helps too!:devil:
Click to enlarge!
[URL=http://s648.photobucket.com/albums/uu201/chrispy11c/?action=view&current=P4250294.jpg]

[/URL]


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice light and pictures tanasit,:goodjob: however they exceed the maximum size limit on CPF which is 800x800 pixels, so could you please resize them. EDIT: Thanks for resizing.



:thumbsup:


----------



## tanasit (Apr 26, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Very nice light and pictures tanasit,:goodjob: however they exceed the maximum size limit on CPF which is 800x800 pixels, so could you please resize them.


 
Sorry, got them fixed and add one which is the Emeral Killer:


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 26, 2009)

There's simply more than one for me.





Honorary mention: Haiku & Lunasol 20 (which I don't have :sigh


----------



## RobertM (Apr 30, 2009)

iocheretyanny said:


> Here are a few more pictures - definitly my most beautiful LED light though I have another that comes close..
> This is hand carved and anodized Ti Light (EX10 light engine).



That is just plain awesome looking! :twothumbs

-Robert


----------



## old4570 (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## justlux (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the Lummi RAW Ti. It looks a bit like a lipstick


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 12, 2010)

Ressurrection...

Any more pics ?


----------



## Brigadier (Feb 12, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> By the way, I love the Novatac 120 design! :twothumbs


 
+1 - functional, simplistic beauty. And IMHO, the UI matches....

Also like the BitZ Ti and the JB TCR-3.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 12, 2010)

Beauty is only skin deep. This one may not be quite the best looking, but it and its siblings may have the most beautiful mind.






Geoff


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 12, 2010)

Raw Da
FancyFli

These 2 are in the custody of USPS going to Karlheinz3


----------



## curtispdx (Feb 12, 2010)

My vote is for anything JHanko or LED Zepplin makes:


----------



## berry580 (Feb 13, 2010)

ASTONISHINGLY AWESOME PICTURE!

Yes, Jet-III M Ti is extremely pretty. 


Cheapskate said:


> Ok, I will admit this probably does not classify as 'beautiful', but I think it is at least handsome and on par with several others already posted.
> 
> I give you the Jetbeam Jet Ti M:


----------



## mikes1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Form follows function






Mike


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 13, 2010)

"THE BIG MAC"

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/261193

-Custom Built Host (Machined from 4" 6061-T6)
-6x Top Bin SSR-50 LED's
-1x Top Bin Cree MC-E (In center)
-7x 28mm Aluminum Textured reflectors
-2x Taskled Hipflex Drivers powering 3 SST-50 LED's each at 2.8amps
-1x Taskled BFlex powering a single Cree MC-E LED at 1amp 
-Borafloat Lens
-Custom 5x 26650 series Battery Holder
-Host was bead blasted then spayed with Eastwood's Diamond Clear
-Beefy at just under 7lbs

Lumens.....Hmmmmmm from what I have read the *LED'S* should output around 800 lumens at 2.5amps these are seeing slightly more than that so I guestimate around 5600 LED Lumens


----------



## Cheapskate (Feb 13, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 13, 2010)

Titanium Warrior

*[Hotlinked image removed. Please read Rule 3. - DM51]*

World-class super bright Luminus SST-50 White PhlatLight LED
Max 500 lumens
Max 30 hours long runtime
Tactical momentary-on forward switch, protruding switch for easy momentary or click to lock on
Three digitally controlled constant brightness levels and strobe. 20lm (30hrs)-80 lm (8hrs)-500 lm (1.2hrs); Strobe(500lm/2.4h). Note: Uses 2 pcs CR123A to get 1.2 hours runtime in high mode
Auto memorization of specific function for instant access
Linear functional adjustment for easy change of functions
Fluorescent tail switch for easy finding when operating in darkness.
Front removable Titanium Alloy striking bezel and rear striking bezel
Ergonomic design with solid structure for easy operation
Full orange peel reflector, perfectly centered light source, for flawless beam with the longest shot
Cutting-edge reverse polarity protection, with the right batteries, you can leave them in long direction for extended period, it will not burn the circuit
Strong / quick to release lanyard to prevent loss and easy access
Highly Water resistant
Anti-shattering ultra clear lens, anti-scratching and anti-slip
Metal ‘cigar hold’ ring optimally positioned offer additional anti-roll properties and is pre-installed but removable for smoother body hold
Engineered anti-slip body texture that give you a firm tight grip
Stainless steel pocket clip
Advanced digital power management system for best smooth and even brightness during battery life time
Power Source Options: 2 x CR123A / 2 x RCR123A / 2 x 16340 / 1x 18650 / 1 x 17670 batteries (batteries not included)
Dimensions: Length: 140mm (5.5”), Bezel Diameter: 33.5mm (1.3”), Body Diameter: 24.80mm (0.98”)
Weight: 161g


----------



## MattK (Feb 13, 2010)

1,2,3


----------



## Light11 (Feb 13, 2010)

THe Indian Princess is beautiful !


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 13, 2010)

Man, that "Big Mac" is awesome!

Looks like something made by NASA!


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 13, 2010)

nfetterly said:


> Raw Da
> FancyFli
> 
> These 2 are in the custody of USPS going to Karlheinz3



Raw *Da* ? From "Damascus" ?

Beautiful...


----------



## LED_Thrift (Feb 13, 2010)

Of the lights I own, my favorite is the 2005 CPF Peak Special : 





I love the small functional form and the* Red* hard anno. 

Of lights I've seen the Spy005, Spy007 and Lunasol are my favorites. 

Of lights I've only seen pictures of, many of the one of a kind lights pictured in the Collectors Forum are amazing. The Indian Princess comes to mind.


----------



## flasherByNight (Feb 13, 2010)

Link to the obvious sister thread

*Picture thread: Ugliest Flashlights*

:huh:


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 15, 2010)

i'm not sure either qualifies as the most beautiful but they both are unique in their own right. one is bright, the other is tight.

Pro Light....too wild and shiny not to include. other than a price tag of $5000 i know nothing about it...actually, i think it has a six-die Ostar. at that price i think you should be able to tell them to install whatever you damn well please.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 15, 2010)

To be quite honest, I don't find many of these lights that attractive, actually some I find the exact opposite, however I do love the Peaks, the Ti Arc and the Inova T1.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 15, 2010)

My T1 100lumens had a bad switch.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 15, 2010)

GMLRS said:


> My T1 100lumens had a bad switch.



Have you made an attempt to contacting Inova?


----------



## London Lad (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Monocrom (Feb 15, 2010)

When you post something like that, you have to tell us what we're looking at.


----------



## London Lad (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't remember !


----------



## London Lad (Feb 15, 2010)

Only joking!

Its made by wvaltakis2

*Titanium & Mokume neck/keychain light set* This is a keychain/neck light combo consisting of both a 357 (petite Killer) and a AAA battery tube, an interchangeable head and a plug for the tube not in use. You can wear the neck light for EDC and carry the AAA body on the keys ready to go for those longer runtime uses.


----------



## run4jc (Feb 15, 2010)

I think it is a toss up....

The McGizmo Lunasol 27:





Or the McGizmo Haiku





I can't decide...:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 15, 2010)

London Lad said:


> Only joking!


 
LOL

Would have been funnier if I wasn't checking out vids on youtube for those 11 minutes. 

Thanks for the response. lovecpf


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 18, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> Have you made an attempt to contacting Inova?


 
Yes they said send it in. That was a while ago.


----------



## London Lad (Feb 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> LOL
> 
> Would have been funnier if I wasn't checking out vids on youtube for those 11 minutes.
> 
> Thanks for the response. lovecpf




Sorry


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 18, 2010)

London Lad said:


> Sorry


 
No need for apologizes, Good Sir.


----------



## Dioni (Mar 16, 2010)

London Lad said:


>


 
Wow.. its so tiny and pretty!


----------



## Bierkameel (Mar 16, 2010)

I like the Lummi RAW Ti.


----------



## wingnut86 (Mar 16, 2010)

Honestly, 85% of the lights on this thread are pretty fugly.

This is bar none the best looking light I have ever seen.....


----------



## skyfire (Mar 16, 2010)

main reason i bought these were for its stylish design.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I think this one is rather cool. It is a custom camo duracoat, Fivemega body, with SF parts and guru-clicky. It has my M61 in it right now.


----------

